# Motherlode Century - Apr 30, 2016



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Motherlode Century | Bicycle the Beautiful Northern California Gold Country

Well, I've signed up for my first century and I think I'm going to simultaneously love it and regret it. The western Sierras are gorgeous and the weather forecast is looking very favorable. While I'm a bit nervous at the distance the thing that has me terrified is the ~9300' of ascension.

Is there anyone else 'round these here parts that's going? Or anyone who's been and has pointers for both surviving and enjoying the ride?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've done a bunch of rides and races that are much harder than that. This ride doesn't have any big climbs, just a lot of small up and downs. 

The two big things to remember are to pace yourself, and to eat and drink. I see many guys who get all excited at the start of a century and "race" it, only to disappear later on. Go a little easier than you think you should. Let the faster riders go. If you're still feeling good near the end, then up the pace.

Eating and drinking are very important. I try to not eat or drink anything that I have not tried before. I.e. no new sports drink. I carry packets of my favorite drink. At least check out the drink the organizers will be supplying and see if it's one that you can stomach. I also carry much of the food I eat, but I have food allergies that keep me from eating most bars, and gels don't sit well in my stomach. At the least you should carry a bar or gel in case you mis-judge the time to the next stop or didn't get enough food at the last one.

Don't spend a lot of time at stops- get what you need and get rolling.

Spend some time studying the route and the elevation chart so you know what's coming up. This route's mostly down hill for the last 40 miles or so.

Often you'll end up riding with people who are the same speed- say hi and chat with them, and take turns pulling on the flat. If you can't talk you're going too hard.

It's not uncommon to feel bad for part of the ride. Not enough food or going too hard are usually the causes. Soldier on; often you'll feel better as you near the finish. And certainly once you're done.

Don't forget to enjoy the scenery and have fun.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

The scenery is what I'm looking forward to the most. Living on the eastern side of the Sierras I know how fantastic they can be but I often only get the desert views. I'm looking forward to all the green and water they get on the other side. There's also the hint of nostalgia from a family vacation to the gold mining sites in the area from when I was little.

As for the strategy for approaching a century, I've read a fair amount on that so intellectually I know what I'm up against but theory vs. practice... It is nice to have things I've read be reinforced, though, so I thank you for that!

On the specifics of food, that's one thing I've been blessed with from my father -- A cast-iron stomach. No allergies and a very, very small list of intolerances. I will be bringing some of my usual, though, for those moments that I know I'm going to goof on my planning/timing as well as the psychological comfort of something similar to my weekend JRAs.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Something about riding for a long times makes my stomach more sensitive. The longer the ride the more careful I need to be. I rthink that's true for many people.

I've done a bunch of long rides, know what I need, and still too often find myself dehydrated or low on calories. It's more difficult for me to get it right than it seems that it ought to be. I'm envious of the people who can do long rides on a diet of gels and bars or a pure liquid diet.

The eastern Sierras is one of my favorite riding aeas! I've done most of the big climbing races there- Everest Challenge, Death Valley Road stage race, Whitney Portal stage race.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Eric is right on point with the pace and eating /drinking and having a positive mindset you will accomplish it. After riding for four years lots of 60-80 mile rides I signed up and completed a 124 mike ride with 8k of climbing and at about 80 miles when I rolled into the lunch stop I feared I was cooked and was wondering how i was going to finish but after a 20 minute rest a sandwich, chips and a drink I found that I easily completed the remaining 65 miles. One thing that helped me mentally is the people at work that don't ride thought I was nuts for trying such a thing and there was no-way I was going into work Monday not completing it. Wish I had known about this one sooner as it looks like a great ride and I have a commitment I can't miss but will definetley look into this ride next year. Be sure and let us know how it went after and good luck!
Keith


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

How it goes depends on your training which should have given you an idea of how to ride the century even if it's your first one. It's too late now, but if you didn't train sufficiently to know, then my advice is to start way slower than you think you should and then pick up the pace after you get to 75 miles or so if you feel up to it. That and eat and drink much sooner than you think you need to do so. Do your ride and try not to get caught up with someone or a group faster than you should be riding. 

Don't let it being the first one scare you. My first organized ride was 125 miles with 15,000' of climbing including 5 sustained climbs miles long. I was nervous/excited about it, but was well trained and it went quite well.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, I survived but barely. 9.5 hours from start to finish. The canyon in the middle (at about the 45 mile mark) just about ruined me. First off, the descent was terrifying - on the brakes hard for almost 3 miles of single-lane road while keeping an eye out for cars and attempting to miss cracks and pot holes because the road wasn't in great shape. To be followed by climbing back out with a max grade of 18%.

It was painful and demoralizing to know I wasn't strong enough. At a tight switchback that was probably the 18% moment, I was forced to hop off and walk my bike for maybe 20 yards.

At about the 85 mile mark there was another canyon that wasn't as large overall but did hit about 12%. Again, another 20 yard walk past a particularly tight switchback. At that point I had zero shame left to care about that minor defeat.

But I did finish!

And it wasn't all terrible. The weather was perfect and the the mountains are always gorgeous. Apple Hill was particularly nice with the vineyards and orchards all over the place. One stretch of road had maybe a dozen large, brown birds hovering, gliding, and circling while riding thermals. Outside of Placerville there was a ladybug that hitched a ride on my leg for maybe a mile. There was a seventy year old man on his weekly JRA that was fun to chat with for the 3 miles or so we were going the same direction. And there was only one rude driver! Wasn't especially dangerous but they leaned on their horn and revved their engine when passing.

Since I finished (as there was at least some doubt) I went ahead and ordered the event jersey. I'll soon have my first "trophy".


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats! No shame in any of that. That downhill sounds nasty. Last year when I rode the 125 mile Wine Country Century they have a shorter course group of riders merge in with the 100 and 125 mile riders just before a 1/4 mile kicker with about 18% grade so you had the less conditioned riders from the short course walking bikes up 3-& 4 a breast so there was no way to safely pass them so I had to hike in the cleats :mad2:...... again Congrats!


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Neolithic said:


> But I did finish!


Walking a few yards for a minute on ridiculous grades does not diminish a great accomplishment like this. I hope the jersey is cool.

A long time ago, I did the Downieville MTB race... I tried to register race day but the town didn't have an ATM. The race organizers said I could go ahead and ride the race anyway... Did great on the climb and passed quite a few people. Then I got to the top and some different officials stopped me since I didn't have a number. I told them what happened and they decided I had to wait for the field to pass before I could do the downhill. Downhill was 1000x worse than the climb, I barely survived. When I finished, even though I wasn't registered they gave me finisher's socks, to this day that pair of socks is one of my favorite trophies.


----------

